
Unwoke – Jobboard for people that just want to work and not be activists - cheesecracker
https://www.unwoke.hr/
======
dragonwriter
Huh.

“unwoke" — rejects a particular viewpoint associated with the left.

“Free-thinking and freedom loving” — while most people probably self-identity
that way, currently these are actively used mostly by the right as
distinguishing descriptions.

“Not...further a radical agenda” — again, negative on a description used
mostly for the left (“reactionary” would be for the right)

Sounds like, despite claiming to be about avoiding ideologues, it is all about
a particular side of the left/right ideological conflict.

~~~
slavak
They literally define themselves as "The job board for conservatives,
libertarians and free thinkers." It's just a job board for conservative
companies to hire conservative workers; if they're trying to hide it, they're
doing a pretty half-assed job.

------
VLM
I like this idea, and wonder if something similar exists to oppose other fads
like open offices. I would like to think COVID would be enough motivation to
oppose open office floor plans, but religious beliefs generally cannot be
rationalized away, similar to the woke thing. Really I just want separation of
holy church and work.

------
claudeganon
Even if I think woke culture is BS, why would I want to apply for a job on a
site that brands itself with an equally obnoxious rebuttal? What does it say
about the demeanor of my potential bosses that this would appeal to them?

------
Finnucane
So, the Gab of job boards?

------
JToland
What I find amusing is that y'all are assuming all employers on this site are
conservative owned and as such, they don't want to hire liberal employees. But
I don't think that's the case. I think what they want is to hire people of any
political persuasion who want to work. You can be an activist on your own
time. We honestly don't seem to have people who understand how working for an
income works.

~~~
happytoexplain
Why is that amusing? It's a rational suspicion that deserves consideration.

------
paullth
I wasn't aware all the other job boards were for woke people

~~~
epx
Linkedin timeline is worse than Facebook these days.

------
baal80spam
Flagged? What for?

------
happytoexplain
This isn't for people who just aren't activists, it's for people who hate
activists. I.e. it's just the politically opposite exclusiveness.

~~~
pwinnski
My son works on a job where he says he almost-daily hears people talking
negatively about Clinton and Obama (years later!) and praising whatever Trump
has recently done, decrying "PC culture" and generally talking like
stereotypes. He'd go to HR to ask for relief, but the HR person like making
borderline racist jokes about Obama, so no help there.

It seems to me that company would love this site.

To balance things out, this company has treated him very well during the
pandemic, taking the mask-wearing and distancing directives seriously and
ensuring everybody kept their jobs. It's just a few very-vocal employees
politicizing everything, not the company as a whole.

~~~
cheesecracker
Maybe your son would like a job board for jobs from woke companies instead.

------
krapp
I hate to break it to them... but this is activism.

I mean, if they wanted to be apolitical they could have, you know, not framed
themselves as a job board for "conservatives, libertarians and free thinkers"
and named themselves as the antithesis of a political statement.

Instead, they want job-seekers to mass-boycott "woke" companies and "bankrupt
the woke."

Anyone participating in this is by definition participating in political
activism. Which is fine, and anyone's right, but they shouldn't pretend they
"just want to work" and not "be an activist."

------
smoe
From the about page [https://www.unwoke.hr/about](https://www.unwoke.hr/about)

"The modern workplace has become a hotpot for unchallenged radical thinking
and left wing ideology. Our mission is to advance society based on a culture
of enlightenment, beauty, truth and freedom through free market initiatives.
First up – unwoking work."

So ... it _is_ for activists then?

~~~
cheesecracker
But not "woke" activists, presumably.

------
mlthoughts2018
This is a really wonderful idea to see. I think it suffers some from the
styling and branding of “unwoke” because this is not unwoke, it’s very, very
woke - it’s called _being a professional_.

------
fizixer
Fantastic.

------
hckr_news
The About page.

> It stands to reason that the direct consequences of AA (Affirmative Action)
> is a culture of mediocrity, incompetence and decadence.

Culture? You're putting the blame on the wrong people.

------
SecurityMinded
BLM and other activists already flagged the post. Wnder how long will it
survive to be on the visible list.

One of the best ideas I have seen here on HN lately. Good job who came up with
it. I wish you success, but don't get your hopes up in today's political
climate.

~~~
happytoexplain
>BLM and other activists already flagged the post

Why must one identify with one of these groups to flag this post? It sounds
like you're trying to group your enemies into camps.

